# Books Recommended by our Members (February 2012)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in January, look here:

January Recommendations

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Spectacular! Could not put the book down  Lots of page time for Elvis Cole and Joe Pike. I've read a number of books by Robert Crais and Taken is my new favorite.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Some of my recent finds:


----------



## edwardlorn (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeff Brackett - Half Past Midnight
http://www.amazon.com/Half-Past-Midnight-ebook/dp/B006KJ221U/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328189988&sr=1-1

Diana Estill - When Horses Had Wings
http://www.amazon.com/When-Horses-Had-Wings-ebook/dp/B005WX73YG/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1328189936&sr=8-11


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I really liked this one: ($0.99 at the moment).


----------



## Aine (Feb 3, 2012)

I could not put it down. It is one of those books that hooks you immediately. The characters and the language are wonderful.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Terawatt* by Des Michaels



So some of the authors choices for words and phrases bothered me - but I liked that the book was an apocalyptic story from the point of some 30-something yo 5th grade teacher living in the suburbs and not an ex-Navy SEAL .... its decent brain candy if you're in the mood. (well that and he burnt my city to the ground)


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Hypothermia is a really great read from Arnaldur Indridason.  I'm yet to review it, but I'll be sure to mention Maigret and Columbo and ice when I do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Susanne OLeary said:


> I really liked this one: ($0.99 at the moment).


I like it too,it very good


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Recently finished Girl of Fire and Thorns and really enjoyed it. It's doing a lot of things right for fantasy, without falling into the typical YA tropes. Very original flavor.


----------



## bpassmore615 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm big into young adult fiction and my three favorite books are The Hunger Games (ofcourse), Wither, and Shiver.

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins I won't even explain because I'm sure everyone on this site already knows about it and is probably tired of hearing about it, but it's still a totally and amazing read! My favorite!

Wither, by Lauren Destefano, is the story of Rhine, a girl who lives in the future where girls only live to the age of twenty and guys live just a few years longer than them. She is kidnapped and forced into a polygomy marriage to a wealthy man at the age of twenty. Rhine is seperated from her twin brother Rowan and is determined to escape the mansion that is now her home and the marriage to a man who loves her the most out of his other two wives. While she tries to find a way to escape she befriends a house servant and can't let her husband know of her feelings for him. This book had me so emotional. I loved the characters and I loved the story and active plot. There was so much to this when it mainly took place in a mansion in Florida. I give it five stars! It was absolutely a great read! Wither is the first in a trilogy and the sequel comes out sometime soon!

Shiver, by Maggie Steifvater, is about a girl named Grace who falls for sweet and damaged Sam, who happens to be a werewolf. But this isn't the typical turn into a werewolf whenever there is a full moon variation. Sam is only a werewolf whenever it's cold out (winter) and is a human whenever it's warm (summer). But living in Michigan makes it hard to try and warm up outside. Grace had always seen wolves run in her backyard and had always felt drawn to them whenever she was bitten by one when she was a little girl. She had one wolf imparticular that she was connected to, Sam. When she discovers who Sam is everything changes for the better and the worst. I'm not much into werewolf books, but this one was so realistic and not in any way corny or predictable. The writing was so smart and I was in love with everything about this book. Just writing about it makes me want to read it again.  This book is the first in a trilogy, although the other books weren't as awesome as this one I still love the trilogy as a whole and recommend it to anyone who reads YA books.

brookepassmore.blogspot.com


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

My Amazon review:
I admit it, I held off on this book because I was afraid it was going to be cheezy. I mean Superheroes vs Zombies...awesome idea that could go Aliens vs Predators really easily. But this was very well done as a dark, post-apocalyptic novel. Well written and riveting.

1 star off for what felt like a few plot holes or inconsistencies. Really should be a 1/2 star off because it really didn't matter and I'm off to buy the next one.....


----------



## calebjross (Feb 9, 2012)

For anyone who likes Jose Saramago, I highly recommend this great find. About $15 USD gets a collection of 13 of his books. This guy is one of the best writers ever to have lived. One of his novels, Blindness, was adapted for film a few years ago.

The Collected Novels of Jose Saramago


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I loved Bangkok Burn - A Thriller by Simon Royle.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

An amazing book. Funny, tragic, and deeply moving. (Fair warning: you may want to have tissues handy).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

djgross said:


> An amazing book. Funny, tragic, and deeply moving. (Fair warning: you may want to have tissues handy).


Agree 100%.


----------



## Z.R. (Feb 13, 2012)

the weeping empress was worth the read. Plus, it was only $.99.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

The Lantern, modern Gothic tale.
Build a Man, fun, light story with a great message.


----------



## Andrew Dzeguze (Feb 3, 2012)

I had seen For Two Nights Only, a collection of Tom Holt's first two books Overtime and Grailblazers, several times in my local Powell's and finally gave in this weekend. I've linked the Kindle edition of Overtime below since this is, after all, Kindle Boards. I had never heard of Tom Holt, but he is definitely in the same vein as Terry Pratchett or Neil Gaiman with the sensibilities of Monty Python (very, very silly, as only really smart people can be). Really fun read for anyone who wonders what goes on behind doors marked "No admittance - staff only".

http://www.amazon.com/Overtime-ebook/dp/B002TZ3FHO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_12


----------



## starfleetcadet (Feb 16, 2012)

These are the 3 best books I've read on Kindle. I love vampire fiction!!! Depraved Blood was my favorite, followed by Lost Souls and Twilight.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

An Unexpected Twist (Kindle Single), a new Kindle Single by Andy Borowitz. Very short and very good reading.


----------



## Alisa (Dec 29, 2011)

Recently read and enjoyed the following:

Bays End, by Edward Lorn
When Horses Had Wings, by Diana Estill
Chasing the Wolf, by Nathan Singer
Dead is the New Black, by Christine DeMaio

Buy and read!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fatal Voyage: The Wrecking of the Costa Concordia (Kindle Single), a fascinating new Kindle Short by John Hooper. The Costa Concordia is the cruise ship that wrecked off the west coast of Italy last month.



By the way, I looked up Giglio ("Isola del Giglio") on Google Earth. Interestingly, a picture of the Costa Concordia has been overlaid on the aerial photography to show its location (turn on the "3D Buildings" level of Google Earth to see it).


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Song of Achilles (Madeline Miller, coming out in March)

The Love Thing (Chris Delyani, gay fiction, out now in Kindle)

Beneath a Meth Moon (Jacqueline Woodson)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently read a new YA book out called Intangible by J. Meyers, it was such a good read. So well written.



And the best part is that she is an indie writer. I highly recommend it!


----------



## TLSmiles (Feb 24, 2012)

Two books, both great reads:


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just finished Half the Sky by Nicholas Kristof and Sheryl WuDunn. If you're emotional like me, it's not an easy read, but it's SO eye-opening and important. It really makes me wonder how anyone can NOT be a feminist, because "women's issues" are really just human issues. They affect absolutely everyone.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm really liking this one...it's urban fiction, steampunk, noir set in the 1920s

http://www.baenebooks.com/p-1327-hard-magic-book-i-of-the-grimnoir-chronicles.aspx

Hard Magic: Book I of the Grimnoir Chronicles
by Larry Correia

Jake Sullivan is a war hero, a private eye-and an ex-con. He's free because he has a magical talent, being able to alter the force of gravity in himself and objects in his vicinity, and the Bureau of Investigation calls on him when they need his help in apprehending criminals with their own magical talents. But the last operation he was sent along to help with went completely wrong, and Delilah Jones, the woman the G-men were after, who just happened to be an old friend of Jake's in happier times, had a lot of magical muscle with her, too much muscle for the cops to handle, even with Jake's help.

It got worse. Jake found out that the Feds had lied to him about Delilah being a murderer as well as a bank robber, and they had lied about this being his last job for them-he was too valuable for them to let him go. And things were even worse than Jake imagined. There was a secret war being waged by opposing forces of magic-users, and Jake had no idea that he had just attracted the attention of one side, whose ruthless leaders were of the opinion that Jake was far too dangerous to be permitted to live...


----------



## Michael Lopez (Feb 25, 2012)

I just finished Son of Neptune by Rick Riordan. It's young adult, and it's the second book in a tie-in series of Percy Jackson. It's the underdog that could in a good roller coaster ride of an action/adventure fantasy.


----------



## stpaulpress (Feb 10, 2012)

Considering Whitney Houston's recent death -- here's a book that just came out that many of her fans would be interested in -- http://amzn.to/ybR0SA. "The Greatest Love of All: Takeaways from the Triumphant and Tragic Life of Whitney Houston"


----------



## Stan R Mitchell (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought _Shot of Tequila_ by J.A. Konrath about a week ago. http://www.amazon.com/Shot-of-Tequila-ebook/dp/B00267T4H0

Tore through it. Loved it. Already bought my second book by him and am 3/4 of the way through it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I literally just finished a Healing Heart by Melissa Hanson and it was fantastic! So heartfelt and touching. I haven't even had a chance to write my review for it yet but I wanted to post it here.

If you are looking for a great well written book then this is a must read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished this that I picked up as a Deal of the Day:
Alone: The Classic Polar Adventure



Byrd's description of his stay for over five months alone in a shack in the Antartic is gripping and beautifully written. I was on the edge of my seat reading, and kept reading parts out loud to my husband.

Betsy


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just finished this that I picked up as a Deal of the Day:
> Alone: The Classic Polar Adventure
> 
> Byrd's description of his stay for over five months alone in a shack in the Antartic is gripping and beautifully written. I was on the edge of my seat reading, and kept reading parts out loud to my husband.
> ...


2nd that - this is a fascinating book. I just saw a _signed _hardcover copy in an antique shop, unfortunately for an astronomical price.


----------



## Lesley Shearwater (Feb 28, 2012)

'Sunday with the Devil' was recommended to me by a friend. I was in tears by the second chapter and could not put the novel down until I'd finished it. What did you think about it? I had never heard of Peter Sykes before. Has anyone else? I'm going to try his other available novel 'Flying babies' and will let you know how I get on. Also, does anyone know if he sells in physical book format? I have a couple of non-tech friends who might like to read it.

Sunday with the Devil http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007AIC3G4


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

One of the most inspirational books I've read in a long time is Three Candles: A Story of Hope, Inspiration, and Happiness. It's the story of Henry, a child born with a severe form of mitochondrial disease. At times the story is heartbreaking, but it's also an amazingly positive, uplifting story.


----------



## lenagoldfinch (Feb 28, 2012)

For fantasy readers, both young & young-at-heart. I recently read and loved this:

Middle grade fantasy


My Review: The Paris Maya moves to is new to her...and more than a little out-of-the-ordinary. At turns creepy, fun, tender, and deeply thought-provoking, this story is filled with descriptions you want to read two or three times before continuing on. To be savored, not rushed through. An engrossing story for the middle grade set (and older!). FABULOUS!


----------



## WillCorcoran (Feb 28, 2012)

A light, quick read - The Hunger Games.  Perfect for Spring Break.

Could not put down The Girl that Played with Fire and The Girl that Kicked the Hornet's Next.  Not good for vacation - as hard to put down.  Compelling, exciting, well written.


----------



## chochie (Feb 29, 2012)

I've just finished reading The Expert's Target. Great mystery novel. I'm surprised it's so cheap... only .99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/Mystery-Novels-Experts-Target-ebook/dp/B006ZOU7HG

This is my recommended book for February.


----------



## Deadlygame (Feb 29, 2012)

Ron McLraty's The Memory of Running. An uplifting read. 
He's an actor-turned-author and the novel's quite an achievement. Highly recommended.
The Memory of Running


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See next month's thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,105624.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

